# Insane Asylum Make Up



## Fate (Jun 22, 2015)

Hey all! My name is Reed this is my first time posting. 

I am doing an Insane Asylum this year for my haunted house. I have been looking for make up ideas for my actors but cant seem to find any. I was hoping someone here Might have ideas.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## zbfx (Jul 22, 2015)

Here are a couple of youtube tutorials for insane looks:









Other than that, you should check out the makeup in American Horror Story: Asylum! Frizzy hair, dark circles under the eyes, etc.... maybe some burn marks on the temples from electro-shock therapy


----------



## Fate (Jun 22, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't have any specific suggestions, but identifying your characters might help.

Who are they? Patients, staff, visitors?

If patients what was the reason for them being committed? Were they just homeless people no one wanted to deal with? Did they think they were Abraham Lincoln? Did they actually have a medical condition? Was he/she a pyro?

Are they dead? How did they die? Are they a zombie, ghost or ...?

Are they trapped or have they taken over?


----------



## Fate (Jun 22, 2015)

Thank you! It is crunch time right now and this really helped!


----------



## BudhagRizzo (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow! Badass!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Post the results of you have any pics. I am curious to see how it came out.


----------

